

Maglev, Gemstone's Ruby VM, Finally Revealed - oomkiller
http://groups.google.com/group/maglev-discussion/browse_thread/thread/1102993e9e21492a

======
petercooper
I've posted this as news with extended links on related presentations and such
here: <http://www.rubyinside.com/maglev-alpha-released-2807.html>

_(Update: After some head scratching I finally got to an irb prompt and have
written up instructions on that post on getting it all running on OS X. The
announcement post doesn't really go into anything and I couldn't find a
README.)_

 _(Update 2: I ran a VERY flimsy benchmark from the Alioth shootout - the
Fannkuch benchmark - on 1.8.7, 1.9.1, MacRuby and MagLev and get these
results:

1.8.7 - 6.276s

1.9.1 - 3.539s

MagLev Alpha - 2.975s

MacRuby 0.5b2 - 4.649s

MacRuby 0.5b2 (compiled) - 2.901s

JRuby 1.4.0 (basic) - 5.579s

Take with a pinch of salt, etc. It's a single benchmark under less than
scientific conditions.. I bet half of that JRuby figure, for example, is JRuby
starting up the JVM ;-))_

~~~
avibryant
Try a benchmark that uses a lot of blocks and I bet the results are more
interesting.

------
misuba
So... how many RubySpecs _are_ there exactly? They pass over 28,000 and they
aren't done. How much ground is left to cover?

~~~
stcredzero
This is why I opine that Ruby is a bit _too_ complex!

~~~
riffraff
well, rubyspec covers builtin and bundled libraries. Not that this makes ruby-
the-language simple, anyway.

------
oomkiller
Damn, a year and a half since it was announced and it still doesn't run Rails?

~~~
mishmash
I wonder if they're partially waiting for Rails3?

~~~
oomkiller
Lord help us all if Rails 3 is so different than 2 that they're WAITING to
make it compatible with MagLev.

~~~
bhousel
It isn't.. But why do something twice if you don't have to?

~~~
jamesbritt
What's being done "twice"? The goal isn't to run specific applications or
frameworks, it's to run Ruby code.

If they're going to tweak the VM to handle one specific use cases while
ignoring others, then it's a not a Ruby VM.

------
va_coder
Where's the source code? Is Maglev open source?

I can't recall the last time I downloaded something in alpha or beta that
wasn't open source.

~~~
oomkiller
Not exactly sure of the license, but they do have something on GitHub. I
believe Maglev itself is open source, but it relies on the GemStone/S VM,
which is NOT open source.

~~~
va_coder
FYI

The GemStone Virtual Machine and associated binary files and libraries written
by GemStone Systems, Inc. are governed by: GemStone-Web-License.txt

